# Hard starting 5065e



## LPayne (Apr 21, 2019)

from day one this tractor has had issues cranking. I have replaced the battery with a heavier duty (50 more CCA) and am still having the same issue. Dealer service tech says some tractors are just that way. Turn the key on, wait for the beep, crank . . . it may not for two or three tries and then it cranks right up. Some times it will not even turn over, then turn key off and go through start routine again and it fires right up. Any ideas?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check your battery to frame ground for rust. Also check the battery terminals and posts for hard corrosion that is limiting the power from the battery. Check the nuts on the starting solenoid and starter connections to be sure they are properly tightened. The starter armature and brushes may be in need of service too.

Look for a competent dealer service tech too!


----------



## LPayne (Apr 21, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Check your battery to frame ground for rust. Also check the battery terminals and posts for hard corrosion that is limiting the power from the battery. Check the nuts on the starting solenoid and starter connections to be sure they are properly tightened. The starter armature and brushes may be in need of service too.
> 
> Look for a competent dealer service tech too!


Thank you for the suggestions. I will definitely give them a shot - all except the starter work right now. I would have more confidence if I could find a dealer that had the same service tech for more than a few months.

Thanks again.


----------

